# Outer Hebrides



## Alex10 (Jun 7, 2010)

We are travelling by motorhome to the Outer Hebrides (south to north) in August and are planning to mix in some cycling and golf. 

I would be interested in hearing from anyone who has recently travelled this route - to give pointers with respect to places to camp, places for taking on board water and places for emptying the loo?


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Jun 26, 2010)

Alex10 said:


> We are travelling by motorhome to the Outer Hebrides (south to north) in August and are planning to mix in some cycling and golf.
> 
> I would be interested in hearing from anyone who has recently travelled this route - to give pointers with respect to places to camp, places for taking on board water and places for emptying the loo?



http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/photo-gallery/7168-western-isles.html

http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/scotland/5607-isle-lewis-isle-harris-western-isles.html


----------



## Don (Jun 26, 2010)

Simple really, If you are a member of the C&CC. For a £5 er you can go onto one of the club sites and make full use of all facilities. Empty loo, empty waste water tank, replenish fresh water and have a shower.

Don


----------



## Boxerman (Jun 26, 2010)

Don said:


> Simple really, If you are a member of the C&CC. For a £5 er you can go onto one of the club sites and make full use of all facilities. Empty loo, empty waste water tank, replenish fresh water and have a shower.
> 
> Don



Are there any C&CC sites in the Hebrides Don?


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Jun 26, 2010)

Boxerman said:


> Are there any C&CC sites in the Hebrides Don?



Sorry no.

Guernsey Donkey


----------



## Fred Flange (Jul 6, 2010)

@ Alex10 - Mail me on

fredDOTflangeATtescoDOTnet

We went there in Sep 06 - wonderful trip no problems - just tried to post a full report but it got lost - bit busy so can't re-type it all now - but happy to offer loads of advice.

best

Fred F.

PS Seems I am back on line now -

This was one of the best trips we have made - including Switzerland/Italy/France/Spain/Ireland etc. etc.

A delightful place where you will find a great welcome.

Don't worry about places to stay, you can WildCamp wihout any fear of intrusion into the local community, and there are plenty of facilities available for all your water needs whatever their colour.

In fact, on one of the Islands, the Tourist Office gave us a map which showed all the public Toilets available, which ones had Toilet Disposal Points, which ones had Fresh Water Taps, and even which ones had Hot Showers - there are many parts of the 'more connected' areas of Europe which could learn a few things from, these Islands.

We used a Caledonian MacBrayne HopScotch Ticket, which if it is still available will give great value for your journeys between the Island Groups.

The roads are almost without exception single track, but the surfaces are very high quality, and there is an absolute abundance of passing places, it really is a great system. Given the height of our van, it was not unusual for us to come around a corner and find that 2 or 3 local vehicles who had spotted us coming had pulled in to passing places to allow us to pass.

In the Northern Islands, Sunday is still a very special day, and although the ferries now run, it is worth being aware of this and trying to respect it where you can.

Offer still applies if you would like more details, just Email me.

Best of luck

Fred F.


----------



## jan katie robinson (Jul 16, 2010)

*outer hebrides - top to bottom - Stornoway to Barra !*

It is just out of this world , next stop America - in fact Iceland is nearer than London !
I f you go to the the tourist offices they will give you the ' official ' info but there are plenty of place , just ask the very friendly locals anywhere that you are - you do not always have to pay but we made a point of spending our money in the islands , buying normal food supplies , eating out a few times ( and boy is the seafood fantastic ! ) and buying Hebridean jumpers, smoked fish, etc. 3 weeks passed far too quickly and the camping , either wild or through the local crofters was all mainly on the Machair in the dunes on the back of pure white sand beaches or beside lochs with seals and sea birds, eagles, etc.  - Spend 3 weeks there and you will in love with the place !
Don't worry about where, etc. it will all happen ( and I speak as Mr. Organized - i.e full set of 9x OS maps, etc.........)  and you will love it -
Good Luck, Jan & Katie, Sasha the Labrador and the Tribby campervan.


----------



## Scanner (Jul 16, 2010)

I have heard that things have changed since were there last September - especially on Barra if you are sailing into Castlebay.

In particular you can no longer camp alongside the beach at the Airport.

Info here
Camping and Caravan Site | Isle of Barra

On the Uists and Benbecula there is only one formal site anyway - next to the Community College at Linicate, Benbecula - look for the wind turbine and it's right next to that.

Down the road almost opposite the Community College road there is a picnic area you could stop at if you dare.


----------



## Jimmy Hill (Jul 17, 2010)

*Make use of  C&C Club facilities*



Don said:


> you can go onto one of the club sites and make full use of all facilities.



That's very interesting... so without actually staying on the site, you can still use it's facilities?  I never realised that!

Alex - we'll be on Uists in August too, so look out for silver T4 by a remote beach...

Guernsey Donkey, thanks for a brilliant post!


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Jul 17, 2010)

Jimmy Hill said:


> That's very interesting... so without actually staying on the site, you can still use it's facilities?  I never realised that!
> 
> Alex - we'll be on Uists in August too, so look out for silver T4 by a remote beach...
> 
> Guernsey Donkey, thanks for a brilliant post!



As far as I know it will cost you about £5 give or take on C&CC sites (have a look at the C&CC web page.

GD


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Jul 17, 2010)

Jimmy Hill said:


> we'll be on Uists in August too, so look out for silver T4 by a remote beach...
> 
> Guernsey Donkey, thanks for a brilliant post!



If your coming to Harris and Lewis and need any help when on the Islands send me a PM and I will send you my phone number.

GD


----------



## hkp57 (Jul 17, 2010)

When are you going? we might cross paths, I am getting the Oban to south Uist ferry 3rd August.


----------



## Jimmy Hill (Jul 18, 2010)

*C&C Club Motorhome Service Points*



Guernsey Donkey said:


> have a look at the C&CC web page.



You're right. 
The Camping and Caravanning Club - Motorhome Service Points
It's £6 but they don't say if that's a one-off, or if you pay every time - probably the latter, but even then it's okay because to know there's a good shower available is nice.
You're also right there doesn't seem to be any sites after Uig.  And it's not clear if that one is in the scheme... does anyone know, please?  I've sent message to C&C to confirm.


----------



## Jimmy Hill (Jul 18, 2010)

Guernsey Donkey said:


> If your coming to Harris and Lewis and need any help when on the Islands send me a PM and I will send you my phone number.
> GD



That's really good of you and thanks... we're planning Uists only this time but I guess that could change...


----------



## Jimmy Hill (Jul 18, 2010)

hkp57 said:


> When are you going? we might cross paths, I am getting the Oban to south Uist ferry 3rd August.



We're on Uig - Lochmaddy on 21 Aug for 10 days or so...


----------

